
Show HN: Palatte – Handpicked Colors for Your Next Project - shanbhag
https://palatte.ml
======
darekkay
After selecting a color: "We've put the color on your palette" \- where can I
access my "palette"?

~~~
wingerlang
Seems like it is the clipboard. The emoji doesn't make sense though.

